# Teamspeak³ für euch, eure Freunde und Freunde von Freunden



## Keleg (28. November 2011)

*Teamspeak³ für euch, eure Freunde und Freunde von Freunden*

Hey, ich hatte schon oft dass Problem, dass ich kein Teamspeak hatte, auf dass ich einfach mal so schnell joinen kann.
 Also biete ich euch allen nun einen Teamspeak³ Server an, den ihr gerne zum Spielen nutzen dürft.
 Falls es nötig sein sollte, wird die Slot zahl natürlich für euch angehoben!

*ts3.nitrado.net:15850*


----------



## DenniRauch (29. November 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak³ für euch, eure Freunde und Freunde von Freunden*

Wow, nobel von dir. Finde ich gut. Bekommst nen Keks ^^


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak³ für euch, eure Freunde und Freunde von Freunden*

Hey cool!
Nur schade dass noch keiner Online ist...


----------



## Keleg (1. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt gerade sind z.b. zwei Online... 

Steht immernoch...


----------

